# 12g Long DSM with MTS



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Specs:
Tank - 12 G Long Mr Aqua
Stand - Modified 36" x 14" Wire Shelving Unit
Tank Pad - Mr. Aqua
Lights - 36" Current USA Satellite LED+ (ordered a second unit today)
Heating - Hydor 50W Substrate Cable w Thermostat (not hip, I know)
Substrates - 2L Bama Plants Mineralized Topsoil capped with 20lbs Eco-Comp Black Fine Grade and 5lbs Voodoo River Super Natural
Hardscape - Wyoming Eden Valley Petrified Wood from E-bay

Flora:
HC
Glosso


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

very suave


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Thank you for the props!*

Yesterday I pulled some of the Glosso that was hurting and replaced it with 2 more baskets of HC from the LFS. From what I can gather, Glosso does better when you break the basket down into extremely small portions and virtually eliminate the rockwool. On the contrary, the HC seems to do well anywhere from 1/2 inch plugs down to single strand plantings.

Here is day three after misting and then cleaning the front glass.

In a week or so I should have the lead on some S. Repens for the mid and background.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Look good. I have a 12 long collecting dust waiting to be set up.
What do you think of the current light fixture?


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

I absolutely love it. My first LED and so far so good. The second one arrives tomorrow. I may suspend them later if the light is too much, or I may dial it down.

I bought both for around 100 apiece which seems too good to be true.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Two Weeks into DSM (7/19/13)*

As mentioned previously and now confirmed, I learned a valuable lesson regarding the proper planting of Glosso - treat it like a hair transplant! Whereas you can plant HC in 1 cm cubes, Glosso eschews rock wool and wants to hit the soil without any encumbrances.

Here are some updated shots of the tank reminding me that I just haven't earned it yet... Apologies for the I-Phone quality. 

The Glosso to the right is all but disintegrated, whereas the left side is hanging on. I can see how they are on the verge of a running sprint to exercise their genetic manifest destiny.

See if you can spot the three groupings of S. Repens...

And there's the full frontal shotweighing in around 100 PAR, courtesy of a second 36" Current USA Satellite LED+. Love them fixtures!


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update - 14 Days of DSM (7.19.13)*

So two weeks into the DSM and I am pretty pleased with the results. Here are my observations to date:

1. Plant Glosso like you are performing a hair transplant.

2. Glosso starts deceivingly slow like the 13 colonies. I'm thinking manifest destiny comes next. Even though my poor planting technique nuked 40% of the original plant mass, the remaining flora looks like it's about to riot.

3. You can't put too much LED light over a DSM. I have 50 watts a mere 7" above the tree tops and I don't see any signs of overexposure. Word on the streets that's a 100 PAR.

5. DSM is a great method of budgeting your finances for flood time equipment related expenses.

Here's a bird's eye and a full frontal. See if you can spot the three tribes of S. Repens.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update - 21 Days of DSM (7.27.13)*

The scape is now three weeks at 100 PAR and no water. I lost one shoot of S. Repens for it was set higher than any of the others (1.5") and likely did not get enough water to the roots. I tend to error on the side of early removal practices for fear of decay, mold, fungus, etc. Especially in such a small tank.

The new Glosso, as individually (read: painfully) planted is doing much better compared to the previous crop which I planted in ametuer fashion. 

One of my favorites, a 2" square of UG, should arrive on Monday. It seems others either have one of two experiences with this carnivore: (1) awesome beautiful success; or (2) total failing decay. Any secrets to obtaining route one would be appreciated. The plant as sent comes from an emmersed specimen so hopefully the shock of transport will be offset somewhat by the continuity of growing conditions. 

Here is a full frontal right after a healthy misting and front glass cleaning, yet before the application of saran wrap.

P.S. Sorry for the crappy i-phone shots. I need another hobby (photography) like a fish needs a bicycle


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

How's the tank going?


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Hey Sayurasem,

Thanks for asking! I have been on the road for work and I popped back to Florida to see my folks, so I have only seen my tank twice in two weeks. IMHO it is right on target. Other than a few patchy spots from Glosso that didn't take, the lower tiered area is 80% carpeted. I have added some S. Repens, UG and a sprig of dwarf marsh hydrocotle. I am looking to do a 4-5 species tank as far as flora is concerned. 2 types of carpeting plants and then a midground and a background species. I am going to let the Glosso, HC and the UG battle it out for the foreground, whereas the S. Repens will be the midground.

I have a few stem plants in mind for the background, but they won't be added until I flood, which I hope to be in two weeks. Any favorites you can suggest for a fast growing stem plant that will fit nice with the current set up?

I am waiting to get the regulator together as I have all the parts I need for an initial dosing system. Or at least I think I do! 

My anxiety to flood is tempered by my fear of not having everything completely sorted and tested. To have come this far and suffer a melt off or similar catastrophic event would sting bad.

I will post some update pics soon along with a have/need equipment inventory.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update - 37 Days of DSM (8.11.13)*

Here are some pictures from almost two weeks ago. I am looking forward to seeing what progress has been made this week as I have been out of town.

I have a solenoid, FNV and brass fittings on the way so I can get my regulator assembled.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

It is turning out well!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes it is looking good. I like the stones.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah the stones are pretty cool. Nice pillars.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you all, I really appreciate the positive feedback. I couldn't have even come close to getting where I am without the 12G Rimless Club forum. I spent months reading every post and every journal until I took the plunge. The stones are all petrified wood that I picked up over a few months of scoping out the market action online. It priced out under $ 2 per lb. Patience and observation paid off. Wait until you see the stone underwater - the detail and texture really comes to life when submerged.

Heading to the LFS then coming back to mist, trim, photograph and post.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update - 50 Days of DSM (8.24.13)*

Freshly misted... To Do: (1) Assemble regulator, (2) Assemble Cerges reactor, (3) Test 5lb tank, (5) Troubleshoot CO2 system, (6) Flood


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update - 57 Days of DSM (8.31.13)*

Getting antsy to flood the tank, however the CO2 tank needs to be tested, filled and the regulator needs to be assembled. Then I need to complete the Cerges Reactor, which is still in need of a few parts.

I think I am looking at 2-3 weeks still.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*9.21.13 Update*

I am waiting on a few more bits and pieces to arrive so I can complete my CO2 system and test it along with the Cerges reactor. If all checks out I will flood the tank next week. 

I had a slight die off as I think I let the substrate's water level drop too low. Also I had some noticeable valleys between the clumps of HC so I filled it in with some Aqua Soil that I picked up. It seems to be coming around nicely.

Can't wait to have an aquarium again.

(Finally cropped my pictures)


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*9.21.13 Left Side Close Up*

A close up of the left. You can see the mixed carpet in effect.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*9.21.13 Right Side Close Up*

UG taking off in the back corner


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*9.28.13 aka Week 12 of DSM*

Here is my parting shot of algae free, easy maintenance days and my optimal shopping list for the wet ahead:

Rotala Sp. (Green)
Hygrophila Angustifolia
Didiplis diandra or Heteranthera zosterifolia or Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata
Pogostemon stellatus


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

This looks fantastic. The petrified wood is really beautiful. Thanks for the tips on the glosso. I am currently struggling to get some to spread.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you! I have started chopping the Glosso as soon as it gets a second node and two leaves. Then I replant the top half and hope both grow. It seems to be working so far...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You can DSM the moss also, takes about 2 weeks and then it'll make nice Rogain like tufts on the rocks.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*The second best day in having this tank...*

The dimensions on this tank are magnanimous...


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very Nice! Congrats on the flood. I noticed you have 2 filters running, are they 2213's?


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you! A long time coming at 3 months. 

I am running a 2213 (80/20 carbon/bio-rings) to a Cerges reactor that returns through the spray bar in the back center. Then I have a 2211 (80/20) that runs with a standard return (no spray bar, etc.). I like the flow and it doesn't seem to overpower the tank.

Eventually I will fab up an acrylic spray bar or two and swap out all of the Eheim green. I'll probably pick up some generic glass intakes or do a modification using stainless mesh.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Looks sweet, cant wait to see more of this tank!


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

plantbrain said:


> You can DSM the moss also, takes about 2 weeks and then it'll make nice Rogain like tufts on the rocks.


I may have to DSM some moss on a few stones in a temporary tank and then swap them out after a few weeks.... Thanks for the inspiration Tom!


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*3 Weeks Under Water*

Thank you Parrotbay! Here is an updated shot at 3 weeks after the flood. I am going to get my hands wet this weekend and trim back the Rotala and possibly replant some of the left hand side in order to balance out the tank. Now that I am getting a feel for the growth patterns of the three species of Rotala, I have a few ideas as to best utilize their traits... Also I am going to flip the return from the 2111 so it keeps a nice current near the UG which doesn't seem nearly as happy as it was emmersed.

There is some minor melt off occurring and a little brown hair algae, but nothing that seems out of the ordinary. I am going to wait a little longer before adding some Cherry Reds and/or Amano shrimp. The Nerites are taking care of business quite well on their own.


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Tank looks amazing. I see these 12gL journals and it makes me really want to start one haha. 

Keep us updated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Your tank looks awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you both! I spent more time planning this tank and researching the process than ever before. This site as well as the Barr Report and countless others have been indispensable.

I just gave the stem plants their first pruning today. I will post some pictures later as it felt very destructive . My only solace is faith that the flora will grow back even thicker and healthier.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm with you on the DSM John, it's the way to go if you can. The "lazy factor" e.g., not having to worry about ferts or water changes while things grow in is SOOO nice. Being able to watch plants grow while waiting to get the hardware set how you want it is quite the benefit.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update*

Updated photo - the tank has been engulfed in a full on holy war against BGA for the past few weeks. I think the tide has turned. Slightly.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

The rocks look sweeeeeet love this scape!


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Thank you Flourish Excel!*

After countless water changes, hours of manual removal and the installation of a 9 watt UV sterilizer, I decided to pick up a bottle of Flourish Excel as yet another weapon in a month long war against an unsightly BGA infestation. This particular strain is hair like, stinks like a musty shoe and hasn't given me a break. Before a three day business trip last week, I dosed my tank with 10 ml of Excel. In hindsight, it probably wasn't the smartest move, considering that I wasn't around to monitor the tank conditions...

Upon my return I was thrilled to see a 60-70% reduction in the BGA and all of my plants were pearling like mad. I spent this evening manually removing another 5% of the BGA and performed a 2.5 gallon water change. I will dose first thing when the lights come in the morning on with another 10 ml of Excel in attempting to eradicate the last of this nasty cyanobacteria.

Additionally I have been doing the following over the past few weeks:

- Running two air stones at night so as to oxygenate the tank
- Raising the return line of one of the filters for increased oxygenation
- Almost daily water changes of 25-50%
- Shortened the photo period from 12 to 8 hours
- Manual removal of the BGA with pincettes, chopsticks and a toothbrush
- Frequent cleaning of both internal prefilters on the Eheim canister filters
- Frequent cleaning of the two stainless steel mesh intake guards
- Removed a few smothered plants and replaced them with new ones

I was about to pull the trigger on some antibiotics, yet I am glad I didn't as I know that wouldn't have remedied the underlying issue.

Fingers crossed that this final strike will get the tank back on track as I am ready to add some fish...


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*12.23.13 Updated Picture*

BGA almost gone...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

andrewjohn007 said:


> After countless water changes, hours of manual removal and the installation of a 9 watt UV sterilizer, I decided to pick up a bottle of Flourish Excel as yet another weapon in a month long war against an unsightly BGA infestation. This particular strain is hair like, stinks like a musty shoe and hasn't given me a break. Before a three day business trip last week, I dosed my tank with 10 ml of Excel. In hindsight, it probably wasn't the smartest move, considering that I wasn't around to monitor the tank conditions...
> 
> Upon my return I was thrilled to see a 60-70% reduction in the BGA and all of my plants were pearling like mad. I spent this evening manually removing another 5% of the BGA and performed a 2.5 gallon water change. I will dose first thing when the lights come in the morning on with another 10 ml of Excel in attempting to eradicate the last of this nasty cyanobacteria.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your winning the algae war! I had a battle with BBA, but I am hesitant to use/do an overdosing of Excel as a treatment since I have an old dwarf gourami in the tank ad don't want to stress/kill him with the o.d. 
You have no fuana in yet correct?


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

I have a ton of cherry reds, a handful of Amanos and some nerites that are still in good shape. My drop checker is a greenish yellow, yet everyone is still trucking. I would try a quarter dose and ease into it over a week.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update*

Almost BGA free... A week ago I stopped dosing completely. Yesterday I suspended the lighting 4 inches above the rim and added Purigen. The tank is looking much better.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*9 Forktail Blue-eyes (Pseudomugil furcatus)*

I finally picked up some fish for the aquarium... Only 6 months after putting water in the tank.


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

Hey Andrew, are you still using 2 Current USA Satellites, or was that just for while you were doing your DSM? If so, do you really find that 1 isn't enough? I ask because I am considering upgrading my light to an LED and deciding between the Satellite + and the Finnex Fugeray Planted+


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

I have have been running both units at 100% on the full spectrum setting ever since I picked up the second unit. Three weeks ago I suspended them both at 5 inches over the top as I realized how much nicer the rimless tank looks (duh). Although I am totally satisfied with them, I can't say that if I started all over today, I would use the same lights... I have tried to educate myself a lot since and I have concerns that I am pumping a lot of unusable light into the tank. Regardless I would still go big on the watts/PAR/PUR/lumen as you can always raise the lights.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

These are great rocks! Nice to the see the progress with the algae. I am wondering if you know which rotala that is?


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

All I can tell you regarding the rotala is to pass along the names it was sold to me as...

Rotala rotundifolia (Green) (I am 99% sure I have this on the far left)
Rotala rotundifolia left hand side middle (turns red)
Rotala indica right hand side middle (green then red)
Rotala wallichii to the immediate right hand side of the intake in the center & far right corner (green)


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*More floating plants for these rimless tanks?*

9, 8, 7 Pseudomugil furcatus...

I have trimmed some of the stem plants and the HC so as to create more of a covered trough for the blue-eyes. I took some of the stem plants and have created a few more rafts of floating flora in attempts to minimize the jumpers. 

They only seem to arc out of the tank when disturbed (by me), as has happened twice where I could actually flop them back in...


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Top Shot*

On an even keel now!


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*7.19.14 Two Months Post - Heavy Pruning and Redo*

After reaching a point of maximum plant density, I removed all flora and replanted only a jabs

Bump: After reaching a point of maximum plant density, I removed all flora and redid the tank.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Update*

Plants grown in nicely. Still my favorite style of tank...


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

That looks like one gnarly beast! Awesome


----------

